# Amusing Work-at-Home Article



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

http://www.mainstreet.com/slideshow/career/employment/12-sweet-work-home-jobs

Amusing in that what they don't tell you is that most of these require extensive training. For example, travel agent. You are likely going to have to attend a travel agent school somewhere and then work for a travel agency, rather than free-lancing.

Some businesses are large enough and have enough employees who travel to have their own travel office. Would they want someone off site to do it, or subcontract the function to a travel agency?

I don't get a lot of 'real world-ness' out of this article.


----------

